# Allegan, MI Duke Male, Senior



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Duke: Petfinder Pet ID: 8910
Hi my name is Duke! I am a very kind and gentle old boy who was found wandering without a home and brought to the shelter. If my owners do not claim me, I can be adopted as soon as 9-6-2010, so please come visit me today!

This is a kill shelter...


----------



## gsdgirl36 (Oct 26, 2006)

up ya go Duke


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyone live in the area to evaluate? I have family in the area that could transport so we can get him in rescue...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I live 45 min from there...could do an eval but not til wed afternoon


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Ok. Just PM me and let me know if he's still there. I will see what I can do


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Marissa, if you have a rescue to take him(if he evals ok), please share which one. I can do the eval and pull, help with transport as long as the rescue he goes to is legit.
If I call them and put a hold on him because a rescue may commit it may help his chances of not getting euth'd.
Wed is a long way away unfortunately~he's still listed as I type this.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Duke was adopted!!!!


----------

